# Elektronikas forums >  Akumulatora atjaunošana

## mishka

esmu dzirdējis, ka aķis jālādē ar 0.5- 1 A stipru strāvu. palielinoties blīvumam akumulatorā var arī palielināt līdz 6 A. kādas ir jūsu domas par šo te, varbūt kāds ko tādu ir darijis?

----------


## a_masiks

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone.htm

http://www.buchmann.ca/faq.asp

Lasi, daudz noderīgas informācijas.

----------


## Texx

Par to uzlādes strāvu jāskatās pēc akumulatora kapacitātes. It kā daži avoti internetā apgalvo, ka akumulatorus var atjaunot ar secīgiem izlādes un uzlādes cikliem. Vēl ir dzirdēts, ka krievu laikā svina akumulatori\us pat atjaunoši sekojoši: nogriež korpusu un izskalo plates, pēc tam kaut kā salīmē vai sakausē to kasti kopā un ielej jaunu elektrolītu. Pašam gan nekad  nav izdevies bojātu akumulatoru atjaunot  ::  Labāk izdevies ir aiziet un iegādāties jaunu akumulatoru un izdarīt secinājumus kādēļ iepriekšējais sabojājies (tipa elektrolīta līmenis ižūvis u.t.t.)

----------


## mishka

hmmm.. es biju domājis mašīnas 12v aķīti.. kāda baterija tā skaitās? tāds aķis, kuram ir augšā skrūves kuras var izskrūvēt un papildināt šķidrumu.. tagad tos kurus ražo tādu vairs nav, man tādas aizdomas

----------


## a_masiks

Autiņa aķītis ir svina-skābes akumulātors.
Jaunajos aķos tiešām nav to skrūvju, viņi taisīti vienreizējlietojami.
Ražotājam izdevīgāk ražot daudz lētas viereizējās žiletes, nevis super labu, super cietu, vienreizmūžā pērkamu bet nāvīgi bīstamu bārdas nazi, kas regulāri jāasina.
Nav pārāk prātīgi laistītes ar auto akumulātora elektrolītu kādam lāmerim, ibo elektrolīts = atšķaidīta sērskābe, savukārt enerģijas uzkrājējs - svins = toksiska viela.

----------


## mishka

saprotu, ka skābe nav nekas labs.. bet man pagadijies, ka ir vēl palicis tāds aķis ar tām skrūvēm.. veinā dienā mērīju, bija kādi 10 v.
vajadzētu arī shēmu, kā lai dabū lādētāju, kuram var manīt tos ampērus.

----------


## a_masiks

Pieslēdz jebkuru mazjaudīgu ķīniešu tīkla barokli, kas nendod ārā vairāk par 0,5-1A uz 14-17V Pēc diennakts-divām paskaties vai spriegums ir 12-13V. Ja tie paši 10V - tad aķis beigts, jo ilgi stāvējis bez uzlādes, svina plāksnes sākušas sadrupt, sabirušas aķa apakšā un salaidušas uz īso kādu no sekcijām.
Man reiz sanāca ar kaut kādu lētu ķīniešu pārslēdzamo baroklīti uz 0,3-0,5A pacelt šrotā pirktu daļeji beigtu aķi tā, ka tas pucēja starteri kā jauns. Gan lādēju vismaz nedēļu no vietas....  ::

----------


## mishka

tā jau bija rakstīc, ka aķis ir jālādē ar tiem 0.5 - 1 a nedēlju.. ai te man viena lapiņa vēl no krievu laikeim par aķīšiem   :: 
saucās tās avīzes pielikums "Garāžā pie Bruņa". tikai vai tam ķīniešu vārgajam trafiņam nebūs pa smagu?

----------


## Didzis

Ja pie tava aķīša deg lampiņa, tad vari mēģināt uzlādēt, bet ja lampiņa nedeg, tad vari mest miskastē- akīs ir beigtds. Metodes , kā "atjaunot" aķi ir ļoti dažādas, bet dzīvē darbojas tikai viena- aiziet uz veikalu un nopirkt jaunu. Krievu laikos, kad aķi bija baigais deficīts, ar tādu "atjaunotu" aķi vēl kādu vasaru varēja izvilkt, bet uz ziemu tā kā tā bija pa blatu jāmeklē jauns. Skābes aķi katastrofāli baidās no pilnīgas izlādes un atstāšanas tādā stāvoklī.

----------


## mishka

uz tā aķa netikai lampiņa iet, arī motors logu tīrītāja un tālā gaisma

----------


## mishka

vēl viens jautājums.. tam trafam pietiks ar 200ma un 11.3v pirms iztaisnošanas? vai meklēt nedaudz jaudīgāku trafiņu?

----------


## a_masiks

IMHO pietiks. Ja žēl trafiņa - ieslēdz 10-20om,  2-5W pretestību virknē.

----------


## mishka

sorry, bet ko nozīmē IMHO ?

----------


## a_masiks

http://faqs.org.ru/fidonet/imho.htm
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Internet_slang

----------


## Mairis

Es uzčinīju šodien no 500mA ~8v trafiņa lādējamo. 
Piemetu arī mili-ampērmetru virknē. Vienu brīdi uzkāpa līdz 20mA, pēc tam atkal nokritās labi ja līdz 6mA
Kā jūs domājat, vai tur kaut kas var sanākt ar mazo 4Ah aķi?
Salādēs vai nē?

----------


## mishka

vispār ir interesanti ar to "žēl trafiņa", jo trafiņš, kā jau es teicu, ir 200ma un tiks atstāts bez uzraudzības pa nakti  un varbūt nedaudz ilgāk  ::  vienīgais, ja kas notiek varētu būt tas, ka viņš pārdeg vai kā?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

par to atjaunosanu-
vai nevaretu izdarit ta - kkur izliet visu elektorliitu no akja (izlieto varetu pamatigi atskaidiit ar udeni un kautkur izgaast) pasu aki izskalot ar destiletu udeni, vai parastu uzdeni spiedienu, izliet vinu araa un ieliet svaigu elektrolitu?
vieniigaa problema man liekas kur likt araa izlieto... moks sim var sodu piegaast lai neitralizee skabi?

----------


## Raimonds1

jā, un tad būs ne tikai svina sulfāts, bet arī nātrija sulfāts un visa ķīmija uzkārsies

es ta saprotu, ka tās plates mehāniski izdrūp un taisa īso sabirstot apakšā, te kaut kur jau teica
pasākumi - pirkt aķus pa dārgo, kur plates ir sarullētas un kur 55Ah aķim starta strāva ir 800A
paralēli likt pāris faradu kondensatoru - tas ar savu mazo iekšējo pretestību starta brīdī nošuntē aķi un pasargā
http://batcap.net 
vai ari likt kādus 10Ah lielāku aķi - ziemā, kad aukstuma dēļ ietilpiba jūtami samazinas, tas vēl va rpavilkt

----------


## kurmucis

Nu neizturēju  :: 

Sanāks tā :
4 Ah (ietilpība) / 6mA (uzlādes strāva) = 667 stundas uzlādei !
Vidējs, lietots aķis zaudē 1/2 lādiņu mēnesī ... = tā lādēt ir tikai laika tēriņš.

Pamatu pamati - strāva 0,1 no ietilpības; ja steidzamies, tad 0,2. Zem 0,05 - sulfatizējas plates (zūd starta strāva auto aķiem). Pielādēt vēlams ar strāvas impulsiem - uzjauc elektrolītu un notīra plates.
Senos laikos - mazgājām Dienvidslāvijā ražotos autoakku vannā  :: 
Strādāja vēl 2 pilnus gadus (vairāki; pie tam autiņiem garāža sapņos nerādījās). Bija daudz svina iekšā... Esošo elektrolītu nofiltrē, lej atpakaļ un piedzen vienādu blīvumu pirms un pēc uzlādes.
!!! Nevienu mirkli sprigums nedrīkst kāpt virs 14.7V !!! Sāk burbuļot ap 15V un grauj plates (kaut gan seunda vai divas pie (auto aķim 16V un 1A) labi tīra plates). 
Veiksmi.

----------


## mishka

vēl es par to atjaunošanu gribēju pajautāt. uztaisīju to 200 ma lādētāju.. pieslēdzu ampermetru starp aķi un lādētāju, šitais man rāda 10ma ( tā tam vajadzētu būt? )   ::   pieslēdzu parasto lādētāju, rādija 400/ 500 ma. kas par lietu?

----------


## karloslv

Ko nozīmē "200 mA lādētājs"? Vai shēmā ir strāvas vai sprieguma regulācija vai nav nekādas?

----------


## mishka

nav nekādas regulēšanas.. uz trafiņa rakstiits 200ma.. tik grūti saprats jautājumu?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

volti paliek, ja kuat kur ir rakstīti,  bet ampēri ir atkarigi no slodzes
pieliksi mazu slodzi un nebūs pat milampērs

----------


## abergs

> tik grūti saprats jautājumu?


 Ja saprastu kas ir volts un kas miliampers, tad nebūtu jautājumu kas būtu jāsaprot !  ::

----------


## mishka

tatad vēlreiz   ::   vai ir normāli ampēri ( iepriekš minētie ), kad starp lādētāju un akumulatoru piesledz ampermetru

----------


## karloslv

Protams, ka ir. 200 mA maģiski nez no kurienes nerodas. 200mA un 11,3V uz barokļa nozīmē "noslogojot ar strāvu 200mA, spriegums izejā būs 11,3V, un turklāt šis ir nominālais (darba) režīms". Ja strāvai nav, kur rasties (tā ir mazāka par 200mA), tad spriegums izejā būs lielāks par 11,3V. Un otrādi. Tā ka pilnīgi normāli, ka, pieslēdzot aķim, ķēdē neplūst ne 200, ne 100 mA. Tas viss attiecas uz visparastākajiem trafiņu barokļiem. Tāpēc arī mans jautājums. Ja baroklim ir sprieguma regulācija, tad tas pie dažādām strāvām cenšas uzturēt vienu un to pašu spriegumu (piemēram, kompja baroklis). Ja baroklim ir strāvas regulācija, tas pie dažādām slodzēm cenšas uzturēt vienu un to pašu strāvu. Tavā gadījumā nav ne viens, ne otrs , baroklim izejā ir kaut kāds spriegums atkarībā no strāvas kāda nu tur ķēdē sanāk.

----------


## Didzis

mishka, pietin klāt vijumus sekundārajam tinumam un būs Tev 200mA. Lai uz aķa dabūtu 200mA, izejas spriegumam jābūt lielākam par 14V.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un , lai tie miliamperi tomēr lādētu, tad tam tavam lādētajam jābut lielākam spriegumam, nekā tam lādējamam aķim. Citādi tas aķis lādēs tava lādētaja kondensatoru, ja vien tur nav ielikta diode.
Paņem palasies guglē - strāva, spriegums, strāva sazarotā shēma vai kā viņu tur  ::   , stravas regulēšana ar potenciometru, ar tranzostoru, ar tiristoru, ar pretestību virknē. Akumulatora uzlāde, izlāde.

----------


## mishka

diožu tilts man ir pirms kondensatora. ti. trafs > diodes > kondiķis. cik jaudīgi bija šitie barošanas trafi? http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/rtt101.htm tie trafi arī bija citos radiotehnikas rādžiņos tikai nebija tik lielas tās barošanas shēmas.

----------


## karloslv

"Потребляемая мощность не более 10 Вт" - lūk atbilde.

----------


## Kanibaals

> Nu neizturēju 
> s.
> Senos laikos - mazgājām Dienvidslāvijā ražotos autoakku vannā 
> Strādāja vēl 2 pilnus gadus (vairāki; pie tam autiņiem garāža sapņos nerādījās).


 Izstāsti sīkāk par to mazgāšanu. Tipa lej iekšā destilētu ūdeni un lādē vai tikai izskalo un lej atpakaļ elektrolītu.

----------


## defs

Var dažādi sanakt.Es nopirku lietotu motorolleri ar beigtu aķi,kas no vasaras nostāvējis bez braukšanas.Izmēģinaju lādēt.It ka uzlādējās.Pēc laika /vairākām dienam/ mēru spriegumu -tas uz 8v nokritis.Es saprotu,ka nav,ko mocīties,jāpērk jauns,kad sasksies sezona.

----------


## juris90

> Nu neizturēju 
> s.
> Senos laikos - mazgājām Dienvidslāvijā ražotos autoakku vannā 
> Strādāja vēl 2 pilnus gadus (vairāki; pie tam autiņiem garāža sapņos nerādījās).
> 
> 
>  Izstāsti sīkāk par to mazgāšanu. Tipa lej iekšā destilētu ūdeni un lādē vai tikai izskalo un lej atpakaļ elektrolītu.


 jaunos akumulatorus palietotus kadus 2..3gadu nevar gast otraadi un liet lauka to visu kas ir iekša domajot vel izskalot un ieliet svaigu. nifiga nebus , bus tikai sudigak, JO visi duļķi kas bija nosedušies akumulatora apakša saies starp platem un tās laidis uz īsso lidz ar to pat samazinasies spriegums uz viņa klemmēm un uzlādēts aķītis pats par sevi bez slodzes sedisies nost.   ::

----------


## Kanibaals

Nu es te vienu veco aķīti nupat pamēģināju paskalot. Ja tikai izlej veco elektrolītu ar duļķiem un ielej jaunu tad iet labāk, bet kad mēģināju izsskalot vēl labāk, tad beigu beigās iet pat sliktāk nekā pašā sākumā. Tā kā zināma taisnība ir duļķi salien starp platēm, bet lādējot jau it kā duļķiem vajadzētu sēsties atkal lejā. Nez jājauc ārā jāskatās.

----------


## marizo

Ir dzirdēti stāsti par elektrolīta maiņu. Tagad jau vairs nav tādu akumulatoru, kurus varētu izjaukt, lai izlietu visu ārā. Senos laikos laikam bija tādi ar piķim līdzīgu vielu aizlieti, tos tad jauca un atjaunoja.
Tā ir elektrolīta vaina, kad izlādēts un pastāvējis akumulators pēcāk strauji pašizlādējas vai tomēr notikuši kādi ķīmiski procesi ar platēm?

----------


## Raimonds1

tā ir, plašu sulfatācija.
Un ja āķis lādējas vai izlādējas, tad Pb/PbSO4 attiecība mainās, un nevar tā gluži pusizlādētam aķim gāzt svaigu elektrolītu.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.joyta.ru/490-zaryadnoe-dlya-akkumulyatora/

----------


## Didzis

Krievu laikos pilni žurnāli bija ar visādām šitādām brīnumierīcēm, tikai nekādas jēgas no tā visa nebija. Ja akumulatoram vairāk kā pieci gadi, tad nekas to mironi neuzcels. Glābt var tikai jaunu un nejauši izladētu akumulatoru, bet vecu ladē ar ko gribi, tā kā tā ziemā negriezīs starteri  ::  . Nu nemaksā akumulators tik dārgi, lai čakaretos ar visādu brīnumladētāju būvēsanu. Ja elektrosistēma kartībā, tad nekādu papildus lādēšana akumulatoram nav vajadzīga.

----------


## Raimonds1

garāmejot pamanīju, lai jau taisa, kam interesē. Saitā vēl dažas labas shēmas.

----------


## Kernel

Sveiki! Lai neceptu jaunu tēmu, tad domāju šeit jautājums iederēsies.
Situācija sekojoša, smagajā auto servisā nomainīja divus jaunus aķus, tad tas auto tur nostāvēja apmēram mēnesi un tur nezkāpēc bij izdomājuši labāk atstāt ar pievienotām klemmēm, bet nu labi.
Rezultāts tāds, ka auto gribu saņemt, darbinu, tur vispār kapa klusums. Mēram spriegumu viens aķis kādi 3V rādīja otram labi ja 1V. Es protams secinu ka aķis nebūs dzīvotājs(mēnesi nostāvējis tā pie patērētāja, ka visulaiku pa biškai "sūc"!!!), taču no servisa puses tiek uzstāts, ka vajag  viņus uzlikt uz "sutku" palādēt, tad tu brauc skaties un tad ja kautkas nebūs riktīg mēs samainīsim. 
Pēc manas izpratnes tur vairs nekas nav labi (es kļūdos?) Un mani interesē kādas mērījumu metodes lai izmanto, lai cilvēkus pārliecinātu turpat uz vietas, ka to aķus vajag mainīt? Nevis, kad tā mašīnu aizbrauks kautkur un pēc pārlaistais nakts kautvai -10 grādu salā no rīta būs klusums. Paldies!!

----------


## flybackmaster

> kādas mērījumu metodes lai izmanto, lai cilvēkus pārliecinātu turpat uz vietas, ka to aķus vajag mainīt? Nevis, kad tā mašīnu aizbrauks kautkur un pēc pārlaistais nakts kautvai -10 grādu salā no rīta būs klusums. Paldies!!


  skābes koncentrācija, jo sērskābe izreaģē ar svinu un parasti uzpūšas kas atsaucas uz akumulatora maksimālo strāvu(notiek liels sprieguma kritums) lai griestu starteri. Tāds testeris atrodas uz akumulatora ja krāsa mainās tad aķis jamet laukā.

----------


## next

> taču no servisa puses tiek uzstāts, ka vajag  viņus uzlikt uz "sutku" palādēt, tad tu brauc skaties un tad ja kautkas nebūs riktīg mēs samainīsim.


 Man domaat ljaudis kas to runaa, lai pashi taadus akjus izmanto.
Tipa - tu saki ka vinjsh ir labs, nu tad njem vinju sev!
Shajos laikos svina akumulatori nav vairs vecie labie ko vareeja nokaut un peec tam reanimeet.
Novirze no ekspluataacijas prasiibaam un jau izmetams.

----------


## sasasa

No pieredzes ap mēnesi atpakaļ:
Biju aizmirsis gaismas izslēgt, nebraucu ar to auto kādas dienas 5-7, kad atnācu bija pilnīgs klusums. Aķis rādīja, tagad neatceros, bet kaut ko pavisam zemu, varbūt  2--3V. Uzliku uzlādēt. Braucu vēl šodien. Aķim kādi 10 gadi drīz būs. Bosh Silver. Jā, ir jau laiks mainīt, jo šoziem bija reizēm bija pavisam gurdens, bet kā redzams dziļā izlāde neko īpaši nepamainīja. Ja godīgi, tad pats neticēju, ka tā sanāks un tā uzlādēšana bija sākuma domāta, lai līdz veikalam tieku nopirkt jaunu..
..Iekšā gan protams ka 80Ah neņēma pretī, bet savas 40-50 ielādēju.

----------


## Tārps

Nu savus 5% jau no mūža tā dziļā izlāde paņem gan, un uzlādē ļoti jāskatās, kas un kā notiek.
Bet vēl par to izlādi uz mašīnas: ja bija divi aķi, vai tie slēgti virknē vai paralēli ? Ir dažādi varianti redzēti. Paralēlajā slēgumā aķi varēja viens otru noēst dēļ nevienādības vien.

----------


## Kernel

Slēgums virknē, jo borta spriegums 24V. Un dīvaini tas ka abiem nebij vienāds spriegums, kā jau teicu. 
Redzēs, man arī bija līdzīgs gadījums ar vieglo auto, kad aķis bij nostāvējis gandrīz mēnesi, bij apmēram 5v palikuši, bet pielādēju un vēl kādu gadu braucu. Tikai uzreiz sapratu, ka pēc tās reizes ietilpība ir zudusi, nav vairs tik spēcīgs, kā arī ātrāk nosēžas.

----------


## next

> Un dīvaini tas ka abiem nebij vienāds spriegums, .


 Tas nemaz nav diivaini, jo kapacitaates nav vienaadas un virknes sleegumaa atsevishkji elementi PAARPOLEEJAS...

----------


## kurmucis

Labi tie aķi nebūs, lietojami - visticamāk, ka jā.
Vajadzētu katru atsevišķi uzlādēt un nomērīt ar ko šādu http://www.ctek.com/products/vehicle/battery-analyzer. Dabūs redzēt starta strāvu.
Vai veco, labo "slodzes dakšuas" analogu - līdzīgu kā http://www.gunson.co.uk/product/G4184 vai ar parasto (analogo) skalu.
Ļaut pastāvēt kādas dienas un samērīt, cik zemu nokritis spriegums.
Tad arī būtu kaut cik vērā ņemams spriedums.

----------

